# 620 case



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey, caseman what part of the country was that 620 sold? I missed one a few years ago ( new to Case) did not know what i had.Thanks Mikearmy :redbaron: :F4:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mike,
The 620 was located in very eastern, central Il. I don't remember the town but some guy bought it and was going to use it to farm with down along the Miss. river somewhere. The small town that had it did a sealed bid on the tractor. It turned out the high bid was 6151.50. It went a lot higher than I thought it would. I am glad I at least got to see pictures of it. 
caseman-d


----------

